# Outdoor Allergies? Bumps on skin!



## MooseNoah3

My 12 week old Vizsla Noah recently experienced an allergic reaction, but we can't figure out why. I took him out for a short walk (in middle of the day in Arizona) and when we got back home, he immediately was covered in bumps all over his head and body. They went away after about an hour, but he still have some small ones on top of his head. 

My theory is that he was either bitten by something or ate something he shouldn't have. Also, they are painting our building, and perhaps he's allergic to the paint. I'm running out of ideas and I hear that a doggie allergy test is very expensive. I thought that it could also be from the extreme heat/sun? Has anyone has similar experiences w/ those bumps on the skin? If so, how do you get rid of them. Please Help! Thanks!


----------



## datacan

Hi, did your V. show other symptoms like lower energy levels?
May need to Vet check your V.

Viszlas don't have an undercoat so I presume the bumps were on the skin. They are somewhat sensitive. I noticed sometimes our V will come home with 2-3 red bumps. They usually clear up overnight or in 2 days. 
Also, we learned no to wash our V too much, it removes essential natural oils from his skin.

Also interesting reading:
http://petgazette.net/columns/healthy-pet/29-dog-allergies-and-atopic-dermatitis.html


----------



## 1notenough

weed allergies. hives. bug bites.Ive seen this before and i pay special attention to the weeds in my yard although i cant control the bugs,witch do not seem to have a hard time getting through the thin fur of a vizsla.Try a antihistamine.


----------



## kellygh

I do believe it's an allergic reaction. If I understand what your describing correctly, it sounds a lot like what we have experienced with Pumpkin (almost 11m). When I have more time, I will pm some pics, and you can have a look. We treated P at the vet the first time, because it was so alarming; however, now I just keep a bottle of benadryl handy. Doesn't get to the root of the problem, but it's ok for us for now. It typically flairs (which is frequent) after runs in the woods & fields. Grass, weeds, bugs etc.


----------



## MooseNoah3

Thank you for that advice. Our trainer did mention something about Benadryl, but out of curiosity how much should we give him? He will be 12 weeks this Tuesday and hasn't even had all of his shots. It definitely looked alarming at first, and if you could post some pictures that would be wonderful. By the way, do they completely disappear or can you still see little bumps?


----------



## kellygh

MooseNoah3-I didn't see an option to post pic(s) w/ a pm, so I'm just going to post here. 1st, please understand I am not a vet or an expert in dog skin conditions. You should always check with your vet re: meds & dosage, especially with a young pup not fully vaccinated; however, your situation sounds very similar, and I am confident in our case, it's an allergic reaction (hives) to something outside. As said, it is always after running through tall grass, fields, & woods to a lesser extent. With P's worst episode, she looked like someone had placed large bubble wrap under her skin from head to toe. It was alarming & fairly sudden. I immediately gave her a tsp of Benadryl & took her to the vet. They doubled the dose of benadryl & also gave her a shot of steroids. The same bumps frequently appear, and it is usually on her legs, loins, chest, side, ears, &/or along her jowls. Never the underside of her belly, but it sometimes appears more pink all over. I give her up to 2 tsp of benadryl, per vet & severity, based on weight. In your case, it would probably be 1/2-3/4 tsp, but you need to ask your vet. We have not elected to allergy test P due to the expense & confidence it's related to an element we can't control-especially for an outdoor loving V  If it continues in the winter, then we may opt for testing. Let me know if the pics look similar to what your pup is experiencing. I'm curious. These pics were taken 1hr after double doses of benadryl & steroids. It was a big improvement  Good Luck!

p.s: I should add that the bumps have never appeared to be itchy or otherwise bother Pumpkin. If your pup ever has a reaction & appears to be breathing heavier/labored, get him to the vet asap!!! In that case I would give benadryl regardless.


----------

